# R.M.S. Titanic



## Ian

*R.m.s. Titanic*

The famous White Star Liner TITANIC, unfortunately, never had the chance to grow 'old' but should certainly be considered a 'lady' during her very brief career.
She is seen above departing on her ill-fated voyage from Southampton on April 10th, 1912.
Readers living in Belfast might like to visit the Ulster Folk & Transport Museum which has an extensive range of TITANIC postcards, posters and booklets on the topic.


----------



## R58484956

Had a program on Titanic Saturday nite (13) JP was mentioned quite a lot and they showed you the wireless hut with the rheostats and main breakers quite clearly, the R/O even switched the breakers off before leaving, some of the wiring still visable.
In one of the staterooms the clock is still on the mantle shelve stopped at 02.20 and in the pantry are rows of unbroken plates still in their racks.Unbroken engraved windows still in place on prom deck windows.


----------



## fred henderson

Alhough it is not often mentioned by the Titanic industry, there is a memorial in Cherbourg, to all who died and those who joined the voyage at the French port.

Fred


----------



## R58484956

Southampton has a fine memorial to the ships engineers of the Titanic, also a plaque nearby to the musicians who played while she was sinking.


----------



## Gijs

does any one knows anything about a bookcase that was ordered for RMS Titanic, and was wayting for her return in Belfast?


----------



## Tmac1720

Almost all of the furniture for Titanic was made internall by Harland & Wolff in the carpenters shop. Several items of furniture were not ready when the vessel sailed and consequently were disposed off in various ways. One of the most well known is a large table and chairs which found its way to the offices of the Belfast Harbour Commissioners where it is in use in the boardroom. As for a bookcase I am not awre of one but it is possible such an item was late for the ship. If it was a small one it probably found its way to a "private" home i.e sombody nicked it!


----------



## Santos

*Titanic*

Now, Now, what scurrilous remarks, surely nobody nicks things in shipyards do they ? , especially items such as you mention. I am sure the items mentioned have only been borrowed until the ship returns, then they will be handed back, I am quite sure.

Chris.


----------



## John Rogers

I seen that show on the telly last week,its was great, the camera even went into the Turkish Bath, yes the radio room with the breakers was something to see.
John


----------



## Tmac1720

OK I apologise, perhaps it was a bit unfair to say we "nicked things" in the shipyard. What I should have said was relocated them to a shore based installation. You would be amazed at the number of houses painted Battleship Grey whenever we had an MoD contract.


----------



## Tmac1720

Belfast City Council have just spent £70.000 on a consultants report regarding the Titanic which recommended a "light sculpture" of the vessel be erected in the Thompson Dock as a tourist attraction. This "memorial" would comprise a string of lights to outline the vessel profile and be completely "see-through" Sounds to me like 70 grand straight down the drain. Titanic in fairy lights I ask you !!


----------



## newda898

I've got a lego model I could lend them for free...if they'd care to deck it out in fairy lights!


----------



## R58484956

Southampton is going to do the same as Belfast


----------



## Uzzi

About that bookcase,
I heard (and saw it on tv) that it was up for sale, But it was too big , so nobody wanted it.
I don't know if it's true, not everything they say on tv is.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Titanic in colours.......*

Finally found a recent "coloured" picture of the Titanic.
Hope you like it.


----------



## billyboy

Hey! nice picture too! LOL


----------



## Tmac1720

Bet you didn't know "Titanic" returned to dock in a car park and it lasted longer than the original.


----------



## R58484956

The British Titanic Society will not hold its annual convention in Southampton next year but will move to Britannia Aldelphi Hotel in Liverpool next April 06, some of the 1200 members were not too happy with hotel arrangements in Soton. also many members live in the north. Liverpool was where she was registered and White Star had there head office there, and as the offices are still there people will be shown around same.The Martime museum and the Titanic archives are also in the town helped to sway the move. Millvina Dean (93) survivor of Titanic said she would not be going to Liverpool as it was to far to travel.


----------



## Paul UK

If they were not happy in Southampton then they will wish they had been on the Titanic when they stay at the Adelphi.

I stayed there last year for all of one night of a 3 night stay because I thought I would catch something in my opinion expensive and appalling venue.

I say good luck to them.

Paul


----------



## R58484956

Perhaps that might bring them back to Southampton in 2007, the hotel said it would like to see them back.Apparently quite a few southerners are a bit annoyed about the trip up north.


----------



## Paul UK

I am sure they will be back if they survive the Adelphi

Paul


----------



## Tmac1720

Oh dear ever had that sinking feeling, sounds like the BTS convention is heading for trouble. I don't suppose I'll be getting an invite then?


----------



## Paul UK

Oul Hand your well out of it wait until it migrates back south

Paul


----------



## Alistair Black

R58484956 said:


> Southampton has a fine memorial to the ships engineers of the Titanic, also a plaque nearby to the musicians who played while she was sinking.


I was in Southampton a year past in September. I've attached a picture of the memorial to the engineers of Titanic.

The central inscription reads, "To the memory of the engineer officers of the RMS "TITANIC" who showed their high conception of duty and their heroism by remaining at their posts 15th April 1912"

Erected by their fellow engineers and friends throughout the world.

The inscriptions to either side name the engineers.

Alistair.


----------



## R58484956

Alistair, many thanks for putting the photo on site of the Titanic memorial in Southampton. A merry christmas to you.


----------



## boxer

We have our Christmas party's at the adelphi hotel and it is a dump,certainly would'nt sleep there!


----------



## Portred

How much longer must we have ''the Wool pulled over our eyes'', about the history of the ''RMS TITANIC"?

Yes it was very sad and unfortunate for those who lost their lives.

Did we ever learn the truth about the ''Titanic''?

How many other events in history have been ''covered up'' or ''modified'' for one reason or another? 

It the days of deference the aging Captain Smith could only obey Lord Ismay's request to ensure that ''his'' ship would reach New York in record time.

It was the ''Starship Enterprise'' of it's day, unsinkable!

A ''New'' Ship hurtling through the sea with an experienced crew in control.

Confidence in every quarter.

A fair amount of partying and boozing going on.

The R/O's busy with ''Spam''

Insufficient regulations written by office-boffins and beancounters.

Missing links within the organisation onboard.

No Fire & Boat Drill had been carried out.

The guys in the crows nest probably freezing and especially their eyeballs.

What more can I tell you?

As they say, an accident waiting to happen.

One thing puzzles me though, that ship about 10 miles away, surely, even crippled, the ''Titanic'' could have attemped to head in it's direction, even astern.

Anyway, I truly believe that we still haven't been told the truth and perhaps, never will.

Cheers!


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Titanic in colours (again)*

Hereby some photos of the TITANIC as she berthed alongside in Williamstown (Melbourne).


----------



## Tmac1720

Aye Portred, and you forgot to mention the watertight sluice doors weren't fitted in the valve chest.


----------



## benjidog

Are conspiracy theories actually part of a conspiracy to make us think that people really are stupid enough to think that there are people clever enough to do all that conspiracy stuff without cocking it up and getting found out?

I think we should be told! 

(if anyone can work out what the **** that means)!

Brian


----------



## dom

*dom*

what was the question again?


----------



## Tmac1720

Good question Brian, it isn't actually what you said it's more like what you think you said and having said it did I hear it correctly or indeed did you deliberately set out to confuse me or am I just confused by what I think you said even if it wasn't what you meant to say in the first place because I was confused by what you said earlier which didn't clarify what you actually said before you confused me.
Mummy can I go home now? my heads sore....


----------



## Portred

Give ma head pace, will yah, because all this stuff is so confuse'in, so it is.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Titanic*

Found this story in "Maritime Asia", perhaps one of our SN friends in Scotland could take a photo of this giant model.

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/6629/titanicbackyardyc0.jpg


----------



## Mark Chirnside

*Philosophy*

Sounds too much like some sort of philosophical conundrum, Benjidog. (SMILE) I suspect a few brandies might help us make some sense of it, I'll play my part as long as someone else pays for my drinks! 

I enjoyed the BTS conventions of 2005 and 2006. Some very talented speakers, I had a sales table in 2005 so I couldn't attend any of the talks, but the lectures in 2006 were very informative. Convention 2005 was at Southampton's Hilton; and then 2006 was Liverpool's Adelphi. I understand that they won't be at the Adelphi in 2007, because they're going to Halifax, but in 2008 they come back to Liverpool and the hotel is being changed to the Liner hotel (think that's the name!)

Best wishes,

Mark.


----------



## mikeg

Hi Jan,

I live near Inverness but I also found this website that has pictures of that model Titantic http://www.titanicinverness.com/

Mike


----------



## benjidog

This was a "cause celebre" a few months back. After complaints the local council tried get an order from the court for him to remove it but they lost!

I can't decide whether this is a gigantic piss-take or the bloke is a total barmcake (Lancashire expression for nutter!). 

Whichever is true, it should certainly be a major contender for either a bad taste award or the Turner Prize - though on reflection these are one and the same thing. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Mad Landsman

I don't believe any of these conspiracy theories, there are so many of them I think it must be part of one big plot.


----------



## mikeg

benjidog said:


> This was a "cause celebre" a few months back. After complaints the local council tried get an order from the court for him to remove it but they lost!
> [clip]
> 
> Brian


Yes thats right:

http://www.inverness-courier.co.uk/news/fullstory.php/aid/384/Stan's_'Titanic'_ambition_is_a_museum_of_the_sea.html

Not the shortest link I'm afraid, but the story is there.

Mike


----------



## SeaStoryWriter

I still blame the 'Californian' for the tremendous number of casualties, as well as the officers with no guts-if you know your ship is going to founder, overload those lifeboats w/women and children-something is better than nothing-desperate times call for a little less freeboard. The 'Californian' saw the rockets, and no matter what color, if they're fired in an open seaway, you find out what's going on, you don't sit there like a mindless lump of dirt. All that said, all the prior ingedients were indeed a ripe recipe for disaster.


----------



## gus warner

After years of extensive exploration at the "Titanic" site an Irish deep sea diving team have recovered the iceberg.


----------



## Tmac1720

gus warner said:


> After years of extensive exploration at the "Titanic" site an Irish deep sea diving team have recovered the iceberg.


COOOOOL !!! did they identify it from the paint scrapes?


----------



## aleddy

Lets just get very small size cubes of it on sale at Ebay quickly, we are sure to make millions and we can make extra from cubes with traces of paint
Cheers 
Ted


----------



## Steve

I have a plate from it, knicked off it im told when in dry dock with olyimpic but who knows?


----------



## Tmac1720

Steve said:


> I have a plate from it, knicked off it im told when in dry dock with olyimpic but who knows?


Dosen't matter Steve, if it's a White Star original it's worth quite a few bob. Incidentially if it says Titanic or Olympic it's a fake. White Star didn't use the vessel name on the crockery, it was a standard issue item on all vessels.


----------



## Steve

Doesnt mention ship it says "Stonier & Co. Ltd, Liverpool" maker I presume?


----------



## Tmac1720

One of them indeed, sounds like you have a genuine piece there.


----------



## dom

*dom*

thank you Tmac made my day,dredging walsh bay in the 70s picked out three white star line cups/mugs,several old hand formed rum /gin bottles, left them under the house when we sold it


----------



## Tmac1720

Whoops Dom, suppose there is no chance of nipping back for them now LOL


----------



## Tmac1720

I am sure you all are aware of the conspiracy theory that H&W swapped Olympic for Titanic. After much deliberation I have decided to reveal the truth regarding this. In actual fact there was only ONE vessel not three as originally suggested. This ship had OLYMPIC on the port bow TITANIC on the starboard bow and BRITANNIC on her stern. As Olympic was the only one to "apparently" survive Titanic and Britannic were post lost as "insurance jobs"


----------



## thunderd

Naughty Tmac


----------



## Coastie

He just CAN'T resist, can he?? LOL!


----------



## thunderd

Needs a damn good spanking, the problem being that he'd probably enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Coastie

He would!!


----------



## sydney heads

Hi all!
On a slightly more curious, wouldn't dare say serious, note,, I was watching the eleventieth repeat of a program on Discovery Channel tonight. Yeah, life's like that sometimes!
The program was called World Greatest Ships- Power and the Glory. Don't know what year it was released, but it featured short mentions of various types of ships, but seemed to settle for extra time on the Titanic.
What caught my curiosity was a mention of a group supposedly planning to build a new Titanic 2, 200 feet longer than the original and with a similar appearance, but with all the modern day construction and safety designs.
I have seen nothing on any forums to this effect. Is this just pie in the sky, or has any one else seen or heard anything?


----------



## Paul_Lee

There have been suggestions of a Titanic II for years! The most interesting was in a US magazine from about 8 or so years ago. It listed a few superficial improvements on the original brought about by modern safety regulations and knowledge of ship building, such as the addition of a bulbous bow, a more effective rudder (but only two screws interestingly), a radar in the crows nest (rather than people!), improved lifeboat capacity (the lifeboats would be painted red). Looked interesting, but it all comes down to cost, which scuppered the plan.

Then there was a plan to build a Las Vegas casino in the shape of the Titanic. I think that plan foundered due to reasons of taste, not cost!

HTH

Paul


----------



## benjidog

Hmmm....

A couple of observations Paul .....

1. Can you see people queuing up for trips on a ship called Titanic?

2. How could anything related to Las Vegas possibly founder for reasons of taste? 

Brian


----------



## 6639

do I detect a hint of sarcasm in your reply brian, after all we live close to a metropolis that keeps being likened to Las vegas?
And i am sure that taste abounds in that fair resort???


----------



## benjidog

Neil,

I think sarcasm is the lowest form of wit - but as I have no pride I embraced it as a way of life long ago. 

The only thing that Blackpool and Las Vegas have in common is that both places should be flattened and returned to their natural state (in my opinion of course!).

Brian


----------



## JimC

SeaStoryWriter said:


> I still blame the 'Californian' for the tremendous number of casualties, as well as the officers with no guts-if you know your ship is going to founder, overload those lifeboats w/women and children-something is better than nothing-desperate times call for a little less freeboard. The 'Californian' saw the rockets, and no matter what color, if they're fired in an open seaway, you find out what's going on, you don't sit there like a mindless lump of dirt. All that said, all the prior ingedients were indeed a ripe recipe for disaster.


Sorry to disappoint you Sea Story Writer - that only happened on the first or was it second film about 'Titanic'. I only hope no one finds out what I already know then there will be no reason for all the endless speculation. Actually there's not a few on this web-site who know exactly the same as me but as it is a mystery I'm sure they're not telling either.

Incidentaly; I'm in the process of writing my life story which is amazing to say the least but I wouldn't mind a few pointers as to how I might get it published. I promise to give you the film rights!

All the best,

Jim C


----------



## 6639

I have just fallen off my chair laughing at that one Brian, is there anyone I can sue for my injured bum?
By the way I see the Rolling stones haven't yet taken up the invitation to re appear at Blackpool now that their ban has been overturned?


----------



## Paul_Lee

Just sent you an email, Jim C ...


----------



## royal viking

question....working on a model of titanic...at 54 inches in length...what width should she be...can anyone help


----------



## 6639

the question is, what scale are you working too?


----------



## 6639

*Rms Titanic*

just worked it out that your model is to a scale of 1:196.
So working on that scale the beam of your model should be 5.66 inches in width(14.38 cm)
Titanic was 882.5 LOA X 92.5 beam.
92.5 ~ 196 x 12 = 5.66"
hope this helps.
neil.


----------



## M29

Paul UK said:


> If they were not happy in Southampton then they will wish they had been on the Titanic when they stay at the Adelphi.
> 
> I stayed there last year for all of one night of a 3 night stay because I thought I would catch something in my opinion expensive and appalling venue.
> 
> I say good luck to them.
> 
> Paul


Hi, the Adelphi was originally built as a plush stay for 1st class passengers on the Atlantic crossing, but of course, most of this trade ended in Southampton and so it never reached its potential in this respect. Because of this, Liverpudlians always called it the "White Elephant"
In the days of bus conductors, they would always sing out "White Elephant" when the bus reached the stop near by.

Alan


----------



## royal viking

nhp651....thank you so much...thought it was 5.66 but just thought it felt to narrow


----------



## 6639

have you started building yet,RV.
Just wondered as I have a beautiful semi kit from Dan read/robert Hann stables that I might consider selling.
They are expensive but the detailing on them is extraordinary, and are to a scale of 1:144 making her almost 7' long.
I bought it on a whim a while ago to build but having dificulty just getting round to sparing the time to build.
I could for the right offer be tempted to sell.neil.


----------



## royal viking

sure let me know more--i am interested

(Email addresses may be exchanged by Private Message.)


----------



## 6639

*RMS Titanic*

Hi RV, I don't know where you hail from, but could post anywhere if interested.
If you look on the Titanic Research and Modeling Association ( TRMA ) a vast site you will see the model listed in all component parts under the 1:144 scale.
All prices are in American dollars, and the semi kit has to be resourced from 3 different suppliers.
Sadly these guys when they advertise didn't tell me that I have to pay customs to get it into jolly old blighty and it cost me almost as much again in english pounds to get it through customs, so in the end ended up as an expensive kit.
Have a look at the model on the site before you say yes or no.( don't mind if it's no as someday I WILL get round to building her.
However she is not for the faint hearted and WILL BE A CHALLENGE, ake no mistake.If you are interested then I can be got on my email address. will pm you. ( sorry I thought this was going out as a pm.............. that's why I've edited my email out.)

cheers,neil.


----------

